# who has a sony ereader?



## Hicham (Mar 15, 2011)

If you have a sony ereader prs 350, 650 or 600, could you tell me pls how good is the battery life and how far are pdf files supported? I am thinking to sell my kindle and get a sony. guide me pls.

Thanks


----------



## pomtroll (Oct 5, 2010)

*I have the 350. The battery life is about 2 weeks ( put mine to sleep when not reading). I don't read pdf. From what I have read though none of the readers handle pdf exceptionally well. I suggest you go over to mobile read forum & ask in the Sony section. There are a number of people there who read pdf with their Sonys.
*
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=100


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

This review gives a detailed comparison between the pdf features (starts about mid-way) on the Kindle 3 versus PRS-650.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtrKo5UWpco

Keep in mind that pdfs, by design, are formatted to fit a standard page size...are better suited for the larger readers...especially if you have a lot of diagrams/charts.

I have a PRS-650 and the battery life is good..I can get about 2 weeks, less when I had most of my books stored on an SD card. It seems to me that my PRS-505 had a better life early on but I suspect that is due to the addition of the touch screen (something that the new PRS line gets absolutely right imo).


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have the Sony PRS-350 and was surprised to find that PDF books work well on it.  It flows and is not fixed like it has been for me on kindle and nook.

Battery life is quite good, but I recharge as soon as I see a gap in the meter showing that power has gone down at all.  I never let it go below half on any of my ereaders.


----------



## Hicham (Mar 15, 2011)

mlewis78 said:


> I have the Sony PRS-350 and was surprised to find that PDF books work well on it. It flows and is not fixed like it has been for me on kindle and nook.
> 
> Battery life is quite good, but I recharge as soon as I see a gap in the meter showing that power has gone down at all. I never let it go below half on any of my ereaders.


ok, thanks! so i think i am getting a sony, since i need it so bad for my studies, kindle sucks and it drives me crazy, i wouldnt recommend it for students at all.


----------



## Hicham (Mar 15, 2011)

pomtroll said:


> *I have the 350. The battery life is about 2 weeks ( put mine to sleep when not reading). I don't read pdf. From what I have read though none of the readers handle pdf exceptionally well. I suggest you go over to mobile read forum & ask in the Sony section. There are a number of people there who read pdf with their Sonys.
> *
> http://www.mobileread.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=100


thanks for the linke, thats nice of you.


----------



## Hicham (Mar 15, 2011)

Boston said:


> This review gives a detailed comparison between the pdf features (starts about mid-way) on the Kindle 3 versus PRS-650.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtrKo5UWpco
> 
> ...


thanks boston!


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

Hicham -

In your original post, you also mentioned the PRS-600.  Please note that the responses here are for the 350/650 - the more recent generation of Sony readers (different screen, features, etc..)

I also noticed that your other post in which wifi is a requirement...neither of these models has.  

Before you buy -
- You may want to consider the PRS-950 as it has a larger screen (more suitable for pdfs, I would guess).  It also has wifi. 
- As pomtroll suggested, I would do some research and question asking over at mobileread (there is a "which one should i buy?" forum specifically for people contemplating different models).


----------



## Hicham (Mar 15, 2011)

Boston said:


> Hicham -
> 
> In your original post, you also mentioned the PRS-600. Please note that the responses here are for the 350/650 - the more recent generation of Sony readers (different screen, features, etc..)
> 
> ...


Hi Boston,

I am thinking wifi isnt a must, just need an reader with good pdf support and good battery life and thats enough, i hope these models 350 and 650 have these.
thanks anyway and will give it a try on mobileread.


----------

